# Well, we went to check out the SchH club!



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Well, Saturday morning before I went to work, and before I cooked my Thanksgiving dinner for 19 people (ugh, it was a LONG day) I went out to the Schutzhund club and talked to a few members and watch some of their dogs train... I LOVE it!

I mostly sat back and watched, asked a couple of questions but mostly watched.

They train quite a bit and everyone is very involved which is something I am looking for in a club, the only problem is that it is 1.5 hours away from me... and winter is coming (suppose to snow this week) and I do not drive during the winter...









I think I am going to keep doing the Tracking and Obedience work for now and when spring comes then possibly check them out again.

I want to start doing this with Stark but I really just have no way to do it right now.. it's disappointing but we will get there one day!

Just thought I would update for those who helped me out in the beginning!

Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

That sounds like it was well worth the trip!!! Too bad the club is so far away, and I agree, winter driving tanks big time!!! 

I don't know Ontario and the region you are in very much, but there are quite a few clubs in your province (scroll down a bit for the clubs and contacts):

http://www.gsscc.ca/the-gsscc/regions-and-clubs/ontario.aspx

If you go through the list, there may be a club that is closer to you? But I would still go and observe a couple of times first, as not all clubs are created equal.


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

Awesome to hear and very glad that you enjoyed it! 

I've only been in the sport for about 3 years, but I continue to love it as much as I did when I started. 

Too bad the club is so far away - it would be great it another club that was fantastic was located closer to you - definately check out the link Lucia posted if you haven't already. 

I feel your pain about the driving - I takes me anywhere from 40-50 minutes to get to our club and it can can a bit tiresome doing the drive but we are fortunate in that this winter we will have a building to train at the is only 1/2 hour away (and HEATED!!!!).

Keep us posted!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

That's awesome! 

I think you can skip the winter and you won't miss much ... well, depends on how you define winter in Canada (used to live in Buffalo NY so I remember those April snowstorms). 

But let's say winter lasts six months up there







Stark will still only be one yr old by next spring so there is plenty of time for him to get going.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Yeah I drive 1.5-2 hours each way, not looking forward to winter driving!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

My club is an hour away as well. My previous club was 2 hours each way. So not at all uncommon.


----------



## hudak004 (Aug 3, 2006)

You'll be hooked before ya know it!







Your pup will be at a good age to start more seriously in the spring though too. 
1.5 hours, lucky!! I drive 3.5 one way 2x a week, Im crazy though I know!


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

> Quote:I drive 3.5 one way 2x a week


OK, from now on I will never again complain about my driving distance!! I wouldn't say you are crazy....just dedicated!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

The thing is I don't have a car up here at school during the winter, so I would either have to rent a car or get someone to drive me, both options are pretty much a no-go.

Our winters are BAD, I am right on what we call the "snow belt" or "weather belt" for our province and we get all the nasty weather.

We had snow last year in May... yeah.

The one in Orangeville is the closest one to us unfortunately.

I may try it again in the spring with Stark, he will be a little under a year to a year old at that time, so we may try it again.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Too bad I don't live in Windsor anymore, the club is about 40 minutes away from where my parents live..


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Nicole L
> 
> 
> > Quote:I drive 3.5 one way 2x a week
> ...


My club is 2.5 hours away... I'd say you have a lot of money for gas, LOL!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: elisabeth_00117
> The one in Orangeville is the closest one to us unfortunately.


And they are letting in new members?


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I just went to check it out, it wasn't about joining.

I ran into someone who has since retired from the sport who was heavily involved and they took me on a tour of sorts, showed me what their dogs (now retired as well) could do.

It was amazing.


----------

